# Protecting 1st responders from Anthrax



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

http://www.dhs.gov/sites/default/files/publications/Guidance%20for%20Protecting%20Responders%27%20Health%20-%20October%202012_0.pdf

Stumbled on this guide titled "Guidance for Protecting Responders' Health During the First Week Following A Wide-Area Aerosol Anthrax Attack" that comes from the DHS web site.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Pretty good document.

I was pleasantly suprised to see that they make the point that there is no need for SCBA/Level B or higher.

I would also have liked them to mention "any HEPA filter mask " will be effective that would have also been a (more) correct answer.
Covering the eyes would be desirable but in a pinch even if your mucous membeanes in the eyes are exposed.. the risk of contracting cutaneous anthrax form an earosol is while not nil.. not al that high.

But folks are so afraid of giving the minimum needed, I think sometimes paradoxically thismay result in too little protection when somoen thinks he needs a APR or PAPR which is much more $$ than HEPA filter equipped mask.
And say an M40 can protect against many chemsaddtionally while some APRs that ar eonly HEPA do not.

Not everyone can afford a brand name PAPR or APR and even though they are much more comfortable for wear than say a M40 mask with a HEPA layer (among other things, but the HEPA is what counts here) in it, the M40 mask, or similiar, is 100% effective against Anthracis spores and is not dependent on a battery.


----------

